# samsung tv or dvd problem?



## asusko (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello everyone! if you can help me with my problem...
I transfered my old Samsung tv in my cottage and bought a dvd player (the same as in my house)...I went on holiday last month to my cottage and turned the dvd on to watch films but....problem! My tv has perfect picture on every channel but when I switch to dvd it becomes grey!  I mean, you can still watch the movie but it's in gray scale...picture is like it was when tv was just invented:laugh::laugh:
I checked all the cables, it's perfecty set....

what do you think where is the problem? tv or dvd? solution? 
thank you for all the help...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What type of cables are you using? Since you said it's grey it makes my think S-Video cables. Part of the cable carries the brightness and the other carries color. If the color portion is bad then it's a bad cable, even if the outside looks fine. If it's component (Red, green and blue) it's the same way but with just bad color instead of complete absence.


----------



## asusko (Apr 13, 2010)

thank you for your help, I'm going on my holiday tomorrow...will bring new cables and see if it works...


----------

